# Very sad day!!! Bottle baby attacked and killed!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok all- Its been a horribly sad day for us here at White Oak- I wanted to tell everyone about our 1 month old bottle baby-Ma- She is the baby I have talked about in previous posts. We took her home to care for her and she was doing wonderful, but stinking up the house, So we took her back to the farm and kept her in a large dog kennel overnight for the past week- It is very sturdy and thick wire about the size of a no.2 pencil, and very small spaces. My husband got over to the farm this morning to feed her and found the cage ripped apart and her head and front legs-that's all he found of her- we saw the tracks from "a large dog?" around all of our pens. My husband had a job interview today-he got it- that pays a lot which requires him to travel 100 miles per day, so he would not have time to bottle feed her. He seems to think this happened for that reason. I am still horribly upset about her. She was a great little goat and i hope our other goats don't meet the same fate. Please pray for us and our goaties!! :tears:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss,,that sounds so horrible...............and I am sickened by it ........
that is so sad............................. :tears: :tears: 

I will pray for you guys and the safety of your animals ray: ray: 

your husband,may be right ,but it is so sad..................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thats so horrible!! what dog is that big!!!like a big rott?? 

i fell so sorry for your loss of your baby.. i had a baby goat eaten hollow by the crows, it was so sad

well at least i was told it was crows.. i think its a chupacabra


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks y'all- I just needed to share some :tears: of my sad feelings


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK.......so sad,,that is a horrible thing to happen also.................


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, thats horrible, im sorry for you loss.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh No ! I'm so sorry for you loss ! How awful !! I hope you find the culprit, and/or don't have any problems again !


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you know that she is in a safe place that is free from pain. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness,,,so so so sorry. I know how special the bottle babies can be so I truly feel for you. I hope you can find out whatever caused this and get it taken care of. God bless and (((( :hug: ))))


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: That is terrible. I can't even imagine how you must feel right now. Don't blame yourself for this though. I always thought those Metal dog crates were pretty safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh! You poor thing! I am so sorry, you need a hug :hug: 

My great Pyr totally chewed through and bent a chain link kennel and escaped.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How horrible! I am so sorry for your loss. I know that losses happen with livestock, but it still hurts. :rose:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, that had to be a horrible thing to walk into.....hug your hubby, and I hope the predator is caught. :hug:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I am very sorry for the loss.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Heathersboers how tragic!!! How utterly tragic.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

ohmygosh . . .  so sad . . ..


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is awful...I'm very sorry for your loss.  Do you think that it could have possibly been coyotes? That sounds very similar to what happened to my neighbor's beagle when it got attacked by coyotes--only the head and front legs were left. I'm not tyring to be gross or anything...but you might want to keep and eye out because if whatever it was got one easy meal, it will probably be back.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

If I was closer . . . I would guard watch with you . . . and bring sam with . . . sam'll kick "it's?" butt . . . . oh that makes me mad . . .


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I am still thinking it was a bob cat or omething like that- a bear has been sited about 3 miles away and one of our horses was attacked last year- You could see the rip marks on his rump and rear legs- It looked like something jumped out of a tree onto his back- he did make it though! i don't know----our other goats are fine so far- I think Ma must have been crying and lured whatever it was to her....


----------

